# 6 month golden gone wrong!



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He is just in his teenage stage it will get better, you doing everything right, keep it up he will learn!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It sounds like you are doing just the right thing for the barking. Just bring him inside. Some people have found that by teaching the speak command their dog will only bark when asked to and treated. Don't really know if that works as I haven't tried it.

Another thing you can try to help the nipping is to have lots of dog toys around the house and offer those as a replacement for your hand or clothing. If you do this consistantly you dog will learn to bring you a toy to play tug with and not use your hands or clothes. Good luck to you.


----------



## Olddog (Mar 24, 2009)

Riley was the same way. He was always quiet, now sometimes he will go out and bark at a tree or if I dont park my car where I usually do he will bark at it probably thinking it's someone coming to visit. I stop him when he gets a little ridiculous with it, but he is a dog. Just keep going, things will get better.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

6 months is still very much a baby unfortunately. Do you fill up his days with interesting things for him? Do you spend some time every day in short training sessions? Do you take him out for walks every day to change his environment and stimulate his brain? All of the above will ensure he grows into a well rounded adult dog with fewer hangups generally.

If you are doing these things already, then provided he has had some 1:1 time with you on your terms, he can and should be totally ignored when he mouths or demands your attention. If you immediately fold your arms and look away from him, walk out of the room, whatever it takes for him to get the message "not now!" life will be a lot easier all around.

He's pushing his boundaries, like all "teenagers", it's up to you to lay the ground rules and stick to them.

These adolescents are such hard work sometimes, but there will be a time when you look back and realise you have the perfect dog now...

Good luck.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

It sounds like he's figured out lots of ways to get attention! 

We can teach him more appropriate ways to be soliciting attention and contact. One of the best things to do will be to find a training class. Check out the American Veterinary Society of Animal Behavior website, along the left hand side click on "Position statements" and the last one is about how to find a good dog trainer.

By learning appropriate ways to get attention his other unwanted behaviors will greatly decrease. Some other specifics to help with this: get a big treat pouch, put half of his morning kibble in there, and throughout your morning routine, continue to toss a piece or two to him whenever you notice something great. He's watching you? yay! He's chewing a bone? Yay! He's resting quietly? Yay! When you return from work or your errands for the day, stick your treat pouch back on, put in his dinner, and continue on with your evening. By feeding him his meals for good behavior...not only will he be more likely to do these things, but you will get better at noticing how great he can be.

When he does get silly, calmly, quietly, without eye contact, leave the room for 15-20 seconds. Learn to predict when he is likely to be silly and go out to play fetch or pull out your bag of treats and do some training. 

Re: outside... Take him out on leash. After he eliminates, play some games or go back inside and do something fun. Many dogs do not exercise/keep themselves appropriately busy in yards. Leash walks for exercise or fetch games are more beneficial for most dogs than leaving a dog outside. 

Inside, also keep him on leash if your roommates are around. It's not fair to them to get annoyed with him. Teach your puppy some behaviors/tricks, and then teach your roommates how to cue the behaviors and toss your puppy treats for those. Most people love feeding dogs...and this can help them to have a more positive relationship with your puppy. Plus...if he knows lying down iwth his head between his paws will get treats from them...he's not so likely to be nipping!


----------



## sprasad03 (Nov 29, 2009)

Barking is not that big of a problem. I usually say no and bring him in, he starts to learn we dont like it. He does go for walks daily but I have class, so he is left in the house alone for various hours. But still sees us throughout the day but no play time really. I play with him in the night. But his nipping and biting is annoying, then if you correct him, he will jump back and lay his head down and growl and if you come closer he runs away, then he does the same thing, then if u do nothing he barks. Its things like this which is driving us all crazy. he has about 10 toys. he gets bored of all them so quick. The only thing he loves and occupies him is rawhide bones, but he kills them fast and they are expensive. 

He just bugs us if you dont play he nips and bites and then barks. usually how its been working.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Gunner was the same way. Turning your back on him and walking away helps. Loud noises like a pop can with pennies in it scare him and he backs away. Always have something to give him, as mentioned before....put something in his mouth. Gunner is 17 months now and can still be a little bit nippy when he gets excited but he is so much better now. Good luck. I'm still working with my boy too.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Both Gilmour and Milo do this and it drives me nuts 



sprasad03 said:


> Hey guys, I am having problems with my golden puppy who is a little more than 6 months. He passed his teething stage so no more of that whew. But now he has started to bark at people and things he hears which he never did before. I cant let him bark, I used to be able to let him in the yard loose and he go to the bathroom and come back. Now he just stands there and looks at the street and barks, I have to come out and say come with a treat. Anyways his main problem now he has constantly nips and bites, if you pet him for more than 20 seconds, he starts trying to nip at you. He will jump and bite or bite your clothing and pull. It never hurts but its very annoying.
> 
> I have tried yelling loud like Ouch, it dont work, I have tried bitter spray- works for a little bit, I have tried ignoring him- he bites even more which you cant ignore, I have tried timeouts- they work but he goes back it eventually.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Another thing you can try to help the nipping is to have lots of dog toys around the house and offer those as a replacement for your hand or clothing. If you do this consistantly you dog will learn to bring you a toy to play tug with and not use your hands or clothes. Good luck to you.[/QUOTE]


This DEFINITELY worked for me, Hali used to put me in her mouth every night when I came home from work, arm, hand, whatever she could grab onto, it is a retriever's instinct to have something in its mouth. Substitute a toy and before you know it your dog will be greeting everyone with a toy in its mouth.


----------



## sprasad03 (Nov 29, 2009)

Well I was planning to wait until he was 8 months, but I want to know would neutering help at all? He is currently 6 months, I wouldnt do it until 7 months at least. I was planning on it at 8 months but if this could help I might do it when he is 7 months.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Neutering will not stop the behavior. Wait till he is older before neutering.


----------

